# منهج دبلوم الأجهزة الطبية في الكلية التقنية بالرياض



## oth242 (10 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اله وبركاته
أود الحصول على منهج دبلوم الأجهزة الطبية في الكلية التقنية بالرياض


----------



## سليمان الحيزان (25 فبراير 2009)

وعليكم السلام :

اخوي هذه الخطه مع وصف المواد باللغة العربية


----------



## eng_mohand (25 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخ سليمان شكرا لك , هل متاح لديك الكتب التي تتدرس بقسم التقنية الأكترونية تخصص أجهزة طبية ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا و جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## بندرعمر (7 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا 
الف شكر لك


----------



## فداء (9 سبتمبر 2010)

اذا ممكن المنهاج بالتفصيل الذي يدرس بالسعودية


----------



## بندرعمر (19 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## moath saeed (3 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي سليمان مشكور على هذه المعلومات القيمة ونرجو منك ان تفيدنا بالكتب لكي تتم الفايدة ولك جزيل الشكر


----------

